

Public WI-FI is not safe, but Internet providers could change that - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/public-wi-fi-is-not-safe-but-internet-providers-could-change-that/

======
edwhitesell
It's a trade off. You can potentially have your information viewed/stolen by
someone on the same local WiFi network. Or, you can have all of your traffic
go through your ISP/VPN provider where they can act as a central point of data
collection for someone to steal your information.

If you were trying to steal credentials or financial information, wouldn't you
rather target the systems of a VPN provider instead of a local WiFi Hot Spot?
Not to mention the government actors having a centralized place to see users'
traffic (even when a user is not on the ISP's network).

It's certainly a positive step in some cases, but a better one would be
encryption handled directly in the applications/services being used. Then the
transport doesn't matter.

